
How Did Slack Grow So Fast? - alexkehr
https://www.leadboxer.com/blog/how-did-slack-grow-so-fast/
======
jinushaun
I still don't get how Slack got so popular when Hip Chat was already around
doing basically the same thing. Both products have 3rd party integration and
APIs. Slack still feels unfinished to me, so I don't think they beat Hip Chat
on quality. The everyday experience of using both apps are essentially the
same.

So my theory is that Slack has influential investors who succeeded in creating
hype. Or maybe HipChat did something to screw themselves.

~~~
alexkehr
I think Slack built a stronger brand by being obsessed with user feedback.
This feedback helped make it fun, and not corporate. For example, look at the
HipChat homepage versus Slack homepage. Which looks more enjoyable to use?...

